# Zander in Oberösterreich ( Pichlinger See oder Weickerlsee)



## leonie (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir eine Saisonkarte kaufen, doch leider weiß ich nicht wo. Ich fische ausschließlich auf Zander und Forellen, Forellen kann ich in einem Bach fischen, welcher mir selber gehört. Jetzt suche ich noch ein gutes Zanderwasser, am liebsten wäre mir der Pichlingersee oder der Weickerlsee oder irgendein Wasser in der nähe dieser beiden Seen, wo der Zanderbesatz sehr hoch ist. Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen.

danke


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zander in Oberösterreich ( Pichlinger See oder Weickerlsee)*

Servus.
Zander wird schwierig Weikerlsee werden sehr selten welche gefangen und der Pichlingersee ist kurz vor dem Umkippen. An beiden Seen viel Badebetrieb. Zander gibts noch in der Donau ansonsten wie gesagt schauts schlecht aus.

MFg

Lenzi


----------



## leonie (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zander in Oberösterreich ( Pichlinger See oder Weickerlsee)*

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort, weiß jemand ein paar gute Zanderplätze an der Donau ?

danke


----------

